# How often i am gonna get kicked in the nuts if i join a martial arts class?



## Muay2Thai (Mar 22, 2021)

Do i really gonna need a cup?How much those absorb the impact,i heard that after a few kicks they can breake.
I won't buy a new cup every month


----------



## Buka (Mar 22, 2021)

Best way to prevent them from breaking is to apply Ben Gay to the inside of the cup.


----------



## Muay2Thai (Mar 22, 2021)

I really need that??Do martial artist kick really that hard?
I am scared but also curious how much it would hurt xdd


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 22, 2021)

There are a number of different styles. A bikers cup is great for kicking styles but not so good for rolling. 
What is your style?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 23, 2021)

I had used my bulletproof vest in sparring. It works pretty good. Someone in Taiwan invented the bulletproof underwear. I believe it works better than the groin cup.


----------



## Muay2Thai (Mar 23, 2021)

Kick


----------



## Muay2Thai (Mar 23, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I had used my bulletproof vest in sparring. It works pretty good. Someone in Taiwan invented the bulletproof underwear. I believe it works better than the groin cup.


Isn't that too heavy?Whats is its weight i wonder


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 23, 2021)

Muay2Thai said:


> Kick


From my experience you are more likely to be kicked in the groin by kids or people who are bit shorter than you. 
The only cup I ever seen actually broken was in American football. 
Particularly when sparring or going hard each person has padding/guards on the shin and foot. This works as protection both ways. You should be able to determine whether this is your situation or not. 
I do not think you have a great deal to worry about. Just go into it it informed and prepared. ***That is very different from going in scared.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bro you need a nut guard to protect your nut what if they kick ya hard man your in big trouble and your nut gonna hurt hard.


----------



## Muay2Thai (Mar 23, 2021)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Bro you need a nut guard to protect your nut what if they kick ya hard man your in big trouble and your nut gonna hurt hard.



I can't find one,if only kids kick me in the balls i think i can recove after 5 minutes.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 23, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Someone in Taiwan invented the bulletproof underwear.


Is getting shot in the balls common in Taiwan?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 23, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> Is getting shot in the balls common in Taiwan?


It's always a good idea to "arm to the teeth".


----------



## Muay2Thai (Mar 23, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> Is getting shot in the balls common in Taiwan?



I heard it is and cups don't help much,it still takes u out.


----------



## Muay2Thai (Mar 23, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> From my experience you are more likely to be kicked in the groin by kids or people who are bit shorter than you.
> The only cup I ever seen actually broken was in American football.
> Particularly when sparring or going hard each person has padding/guards on the shin and foot. This works as protection both ways. You should be able to determine whether this is your situation or not.
> I do not think you have a great deal to worry about. Just go into it it informed and prepared. ***That is very different from going in scared.



But like how often?twice a month?If so i am gonna limp all month lol
When it heals they are cracked again


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 23, 2021)

Muay2Thai said:


> I can't find one,if only kids kick me in the balls i think i can recove after 5 minutes.



What if adult kick ya in the nuts


----------



## Muay2Thai (Mar 23, 2021)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> What if adult kick ya in the nuts


Then i am gonna say thats all you got?! while i lay on the floor in fetal position holding my crushed eggs. lol

 I am gonna put some socks in my underwear i wonder if that would save my balls from getting cracked up


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 23, 2021)

Muay2Thai said:


> Then i am gonna say thats all you got?! while i lay on the floor in fetal position holding my crushed eggs. lol
> 
> I am gonna put some socks in my underwear i wonder if that would save my balls from getting cracked up



Lmfao Hahahaha


----------



## Martial D (Mar 23, 2021)

Muay2Thai said:


> I really need that??Do martial artist kick really that hard?
> I am scared but also curious how much it would hurt xdd


I used to hold pads for a guy that was ex pro, now in his 50s. I would sometimes get serious bruising on my ribs...though the 5 inch pad.

So 

Hard.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 23, 2021)

Muay2Thai said:


> But like how often?twice a month?If so i am gonna limp all month lol
> When it heals they are cracked again


It is really not as bad as you are making it out to be. It is not going to be like a baseball bat swing. More often a tap.  Cup up and you will be fine.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 23, 2021)

Muay2Thai said:


> I heard it is and cups don't help much,it still takes u out.


Here in lies the problem. Don’t believe everything you hear.


----------



## WaterGal (Mar 23, 2021)

Just in case OP is actually serious and not a troll....

In real life, not very often. You probably will have it happen once in a while by accident. I was doing BJJ the other day and there was a guy who accidentally kneed his partner during a takedown. In striking styles, somebody might throw a kick wrong sometimes and hit you there. But real life isn't like Master Ken's show - people don't actually practice "stomp the groin" techniques in class with a partner.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 23, 2021)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Bro you need a nut guard to protect your nut what if they kick ya hard man your in big trouble and your nut gonna hurt hard.


  Nah.. no one needs those things.  That's what the spare is for lol


----------



## Jaeimseu (Mar 24, 2021)

Who needs a cup?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muay2Thai (Mar 24, 2021)

That is a pro atlethe.I wouldn't need to ever worry about needing a cup if i was kicked by that guy,even if i a had a cup on.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 24, 2021)

Muay2Thai said:


> That is a pro atlethe.I wouldn't need to ever worry about needing a cup if i was kicked by that guy,even if i a had a cup on.


For you, the cup is of minor importance.  Don’t worry about getting one.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 25, 2021)

Jaeimseu said:


> Who needs a cup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wwwwwow, that was a wild ride man! Far out


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 25, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> For you, the cup is of minor importance.  Don’t worry about getting one.


I would say if he/she is so worried about it, then get a cup. Hopefully then they will start training and figure out it is not as big a deal as they thought.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 25, 2021)

I find that a good, full force kick to the groin makes students bow deeper when they bow in to class...


----------



## Acronym (Apr 2, 2021)

I will be perfectly frank wth you TS. I have been inhibited from sparring full-on due to the dangers of getting my nuts cracked. I don't wear a cup.


----------



## Acronym (Apr 2, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I would say if he/she is so worried about it, then get a cup. Hopefully then they will start training and figure out it is not as big a deal as they thought.



I you swing a baseball bat at a cup, you will still feel it. It's not a miracle tool. A leg is the equivalent of a human baseball bat.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 2, 2021)

Acronym said:


> I you swing a baseball bat at a cup, you will still feel it. It's not a miracle tool. A leg is the equivalent of a human baseball bat.


Usually not. Especially in the context of sparring. If it is you have done something really wrong.


----------



## Acronym (Apr 2, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Usually not. Especially in the context of sparring. If it is you have done something really wrong.



Then why are fighters in excruciating pain getting kicked hit in the balls despite wearing one


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 3, 2021)

Acronym said:


> Then why are fighters in excruciating pain getting kicked hit in the balls despite wearing one


I has happened to most seasoned fighters/MAists. But comparing it to a baseball bat when referring to every single incident of getting hit in the balls is just foolish. 
Believe me, if you teach kids or train in a kicking style you Will get kicked in the balls enough for a degree of hardening.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 3, 2021)

Depends.  Where my son competes the groin is a legal target.  So the school trains them as a counter to your opponents kicks.

Couple a years ago around Christmas my son and his sparring partner devised a new sparring game...Jingle Balls where only groin kicks score.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 3, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Depends.  Where my son competes the groin is a legal target.  So the school trains them as a counter to your opponents kicks.
> 
> Couple a years ago around Christmas my son and his sparring partner devised a new sparring game...Jingle Balls where only groin kicks score.


In the groin legal in his tourney competitions?


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 3, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> In the groin legal in his tourney competitions?



Yes.  So groin kicks are pretty common.  But you learn to protect your boys pretty fast..


----------



## Buka (Apr 5, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Yes.  So groin kicks are pretty common.  But you learn to protect your boys pretty fast..



Groin was always a legal target at tournaments back in the day. At least on the East Coast. And if you're a kicker, you should know how to protect it. Always used to tell my students, "next time you take a shower, stand in front of a mirror in your room and throw a slow, high kick before you get dressed. That shows you how open you are."

Another thing, men is this country have been taught and conditioned to believe a hard groin strike temporarily ends you. Don't buy into that hype. It can hurt like hell, sure. Just like everything else.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 18, 2021)

I wear a cup in Judo and Karate, because accidents do happen.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Apr 18, 2021)

Buka said:


> Groin was always a legal target at tournaments back in the day. At least on the East Coast.


The West Coast as well.  But even back then, not many chose to target the groin.  Most competitors were head hunters and/or reverse punchers so trained for that.  If they did go low, it was usually a feint to score those other shots.

The groin was a favorite target of mine and an effective point scorer.  I used a simple front snap kick, stepping in (or two in quick succession) with little/no set up.  Just threw it at the right time.  I sometimes followed up with punches, but they were often unneeded.  I saw more guys doubled over from head strikes or hard body kicks than kicks to the groin.

Dojo sparring was a different matter as we saw the groin as a prime target area.  I was most worried working with little kids.  Almost impossible to see a low kick launched from someone three feet tall!


----------



## Deleted member 48484 (Apr 19, 2021)

Muay2Thai said:


> Do i really gonna need a cup?How much those absorb the impact,i heard that after a few kicks they can breake.
> I won't buy a new cup every month



In 22 years of martial arts I have only once been kicked in the nuts (kind of) and could walk it off.

Besides, it does not require a lot of power to make a kick in the nuts a bad experience you know


----------

